# Meetings > Workshops >  Mikrotik Workshop, Κυριακή 18 Ιουνίου 2006, 11π.μ.

## ngia

Την Κυριακή 18 Ιουνίου στις 11:00 θα πραγματοποιηθεί Mikrotik workshop στην έδρα Αμερικής 17 , 4ος όροφος. 

Έμφαση θα δωθεί στις βασικές λειτουργίες (entry level) και εφόσον ο χρόνος επιτρέπει θα πάμε σε πιο προχωρημένα θέματα. 

Ευσπρόδεκτος όποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στην παρουσίαση.

Ενδεικτική θεματολογία:
 ::  Εγκατάσταση
 ::  Βασικές ρυθμίσεις συστήματος
 ::  Ρυθμίσεις Ασύρματων καρτών, βελτιστοποίηση
 ::  Δρομολόγηση, ρύθμιση ospf, bgp
 ::  Διαγνωστικά εργαλεία 
 ::  Χρήση κονσόλας
 ::  Backup
 ::  Χρήστες
 ::  Ασφάλεια
 ::  SNMP, PPTP, ΝΑΤ, DHCP, DNS ρυθμίσεις
 ::  QoS

Το setup περιλαμβάνει δύο wrap και ένα pc διασυνδεμένα σε αλυσίδα.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν 30 θέσεις διαθέσιμες. 

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις 10 π.μ. 
Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες. 

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας εδώ: 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=219329

Υλικό για ανάγνωση 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14906&start=0
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16323

----------


## viper7gr

Νικητα συγνωμη κι ολας, αλλα για 18 Ιουνιου κανονιζαμε αποτι θυμαμαι *
workshop. Και βεβαια μπορει να παει αργοτερα το * workshop, απλα το αναφερω...

----------


## Vigor

Θα είμαι παρών, Δάσκαλε!  ::

----------


## socrates

Είτε MT είτε * θα είμαι εκεί!

----------


## ngia

> Νικητα συγνωμη κι ολας, αλλα για 18 Ιουνιου κανονιζαμε αποτι θυμαμαι *
> workshop. Και βεβαια μπορει να παει αργοτερα το * workshop, απλα το αναφερω...


συγχωρεμένος..δεν το θυμάμαι γιατί δεν αναφέρθηκε..λίγο δύσκολο για το χρόνο μου να το μεταφέρω ...

edit..τώρα το είδα για τις 18..αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να το κάνω στις 18, γιατί υπάρχει πίεση χρόνου

----------


## tyfeonas

μια θεση και εγω

----------


## geosia

Είχα πάρει μέρος στο προηγούμενο workshop για το Mikrotik και έμαθα πολλά παρόλο που το χρησιμοποιούσα ήδη από καιρό.

Προτείνω να περάσουμε γρήγορα τα βασικά που έχουν ήδη εμπεδωθεί από πολλούς και υπάρχουν αναλυτικές οδηγίες εξάλλου και να προχωρήσουμε σε πιο προχωρημένα θέματα για να έχει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον και για τους παλαιότερους.

Πάντως θα έρθω να το ξαναπαρακολουθήσω έστω για επανάληψη.

----------


## ZeroPoint

Μια θέση και για εμένα παρακαλώ  ::

----------


## EOS

και εγώ θέλω 1 θέση, να δω πότε θα προλάβω....  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Μια θέση και για εμένα παρακαλώ

----------


## grigoris

Άλλη μία περικαλώ..

----------


## apollonas

Και για μένα μία θέση. Αυτή τη φορά δεν το χάνω με τίποτα!

----------


## katsaros_m

δεν το κανεις σαββατο νικιτα για να κανουμε την κυριακη αστερισκ που δεν εχει ξαναγινει ?

----------


## vangel

Και για μένα μια θεσούλα plz!!!  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Κρατήστε και 4 θέσεις και για εμένα

Montechristos
Openhaimer
Kontak
Mendeleev

----------


## commando

αλλη μια θεση για μενα

----------


## proedros85

Mia thesoula kai gia mena parakalw!!!!

----------


## vangosg

Θα γίνει μόνο παρουσίαση ή θα στήνει ο καθένας από ένα μηχάνημα; Από ότι κατάλαβα μάλλον το πρώτο οπότε δηλώνω και εγώ συμμετοχή (γιατί δεν έχω τον εξοπλισμό).

----------


## massas9

Μια θέση και εδώ.

----------


## jim

Άλλη μια

----------


## SV1EFT

Μια θέση και για μενα και αλλη μια για asterisk.

----------


## NSilver

Άλλη μία για εμένα.

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## papashark

> δεν το κανεις σαββατο νικητα για να κανουμε την κυριακη αστερισκ που δεν εχει ξαναγινει ?


Στο έχω ξαναπεί, το δίκτυο υπάρχει πριν έρθεις εσύ.  ::  

Έχουν ξαναγίνει asterisk seminars, και όχι μόνο ένα !

----------


## pyrron

::  Μια θέση και για μενα.

----------


## nbaltas

Παρών!!!

----------


## kostas_218

Μια θέση και για μενα.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μία θέση και για μένα παρακαλώ.

----------


## anka

2 Θεσεις και για μενα!!!!  ::

----------


## kakis

> Την Κυριακή 18 Ιουνίου στις 11:00 θα πραγματοποιηθεί Mikrotik workshop στην έδρα Αμερικής 17 , 4ος όροφος. 
> 
> Έμφαση θα δωθεί στις βασικές λειτουργίες (entry level) και εφόσον ο χρόνος επιτρέπει θα πάμε σε πιο προχωρημένα θέματα. 
> 
> Ευσπρόδεκτος όποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στην παρουσίαση.
> 
> Ενδεικτική θεματολογία:
>  Εγκατάσταση
>  Βασικές ρυθμίσεις συστήματος
> ...



Εγω που είμαι τελείως αρχάριος μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω;
 ::  Αν έχει μείνει καμία ελεύθερη θέση, θα ήθελα και εγώ να 'ρθω  ::

----------


## EOS

> Την Κυριακή 18 Ιουνίου στις 11:00 θα πραγματοποιηθεί Mikrotik workshop στην έδρα Αμερικής 17 , 4ος όροφος.


Ngiα πόσες ώρες θα είναι το workshop? Μέχρι τι ώρα θα πρέπει να έχουμε τελειώσει?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Την Κυριακή 18 Ιουνίου στις 11:00 θα πραγματοποιηθεί Mikrotik workshop στην έδρα Αμερικής 17 , 4ος όροφος. 
> 
> 
> Ngiα πόσες ώρες θα είναι το workshop? Μέχρι τι ώρα θα πρέπει να έχουμε τελειώσει?


Μέχρι να δούμε λινκ 30 Mbit και άσφαλτο BGP  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

μια θεση και γιά εμένα παρακαλώ?

----------


## hedgehog

Θα ήθελα να το παρακολουθήσω κι εγώ  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Θα είμαι εκεί.... 

με καινούρια στημένα καλούδια ελπίζω μέχρι τότε....

έλα τώρα που πήραμε φόρα και το τριήμερο που δεν θα φύγουμε λένε θα βρέξει...  ::

----------


## PanosPetr

Τώρα που συνδέθηκα θα έρθω και εγώ!

----------


## houseclub

λογικα θα ερθω και εγω

----------


## panste

> Τώρα που συνδέθηκα θα έρθω και εγώ!


Εσένα θα σε εκπαιδεύσω εγώ.  ::

----------


## dsfak

Mπορεί να περάσω μια βολτούλα κι εγώ εκτός απροόπτου...

----------


## ta03

Μια θεση και για μενα παρακαλω καθως και λιγους ξηρους καρπους απο panste.

----------


## costas43gr

Εκτος απροοπτου, θα ερθω κι εγω.

----------


## ERMOULIX

Η παρουσιαση θα βγει σε βιντεο? για όσους θα ειναι εκτός αθήνας ή δεν θα μπορέσουν να ρθουν?

----------


## vangosg

Θα φέρω βιντεοκάμερα, οπότε την ίδια μέρα το βίντεο θα είναι στο DC. 
Για τους κακεντρεχείς που θα πούνε ότι ακόμα δεν έχω βγάλει το βίντεο από το workshop κατασκευής omni, να υπενθυμίσω ότι δεν ανέλαβε κάποιος να κάνει μία παρουσίαση της όλης διαδικασίας κατασκευής. Έτσι πρέπει να κάνω μοντάζ και σπικάζ ώστε να γίνουν κατανοητά τα πλάνα. Ελπίζω μέσα στο τριήμερο να βρώ χρόνο να το κάνω...

----------


## lambrosk

::  E όχι και κακεντρεχείς, με όλη την ευγένια το αναμένω αυτό το βίντεο....  ::   ::

----------


## stoympio

εάν υπάρχει θέση και για μένα είμαι μέσα

----------


## Looney

Μία θέση και για μένα! Θα μπορούσα να ξέρω τον εκτιμόμενο χρόνο του workshop?

----------


## ngia

> Μία θέση και για μένα! Θα μπορούσα να ξέρω τον εκτιμόμενο χρόνο του workshop?


4-5ώρες

----------


## freenet

μια και για μένα αν και παρακολούθησα και το πρώτο και ήταν ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!!
Θα μιλήσουμε καθόλου για routing και quality of service?

----------


## Trackman

μια θέση και για μένα

----------


## priestjim

Είχα έρθει στο προηγούμενο και θα έρθω και σε αυτό. Ο Νικήτας εκτός από τα κλασσικά του ΜΤ, έδωσε γενικά συμβουλές για ένα σωστό στήσιμο των links αλλά τα ξέχασα και θέλω να τα ξαναθυμηθώ  ::

----------


## cvl

> Θα φέρω βιντεοκάμερα, οπότε την ίδια μέρα το βίντεο θα είναι στο DC.


Αν τα καταφέρεις να ξέρεις οτι θα βοηθήσεις πολλούς. Π.χ. εγώ θέλω πολύ να είμαι, αλλα με τρία μωρά στο σπίτι και τη μαμα που περιμένει το ΣΚ πως και πως είναι πολύ δύσκολο. 

Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον ngia, εσένα και όλους που συμμετέχουν.

----------


## vangosg

Ακόμα καλύτερο θα ήταν να μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε live streaming video του workshop ώστε να μπορούν να το παρακολουθήσουν και όσοι έχουν τον χρόνο αλλά μένουν μακριά. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα στα γραφεία του συλλόγου.


Υ.Γ. Τρια μωρά ε; Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου... Να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## cvl

Γινεται εύκολα ακόμη και με windows media encoder σε ένα pc
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win...r/default.mspx

Αν και δεν πρέπει να απασχολούμε αυτή τη συζήτηση δεν μπορώ να μην το πω. 

Πραγματικά η αίσθηση από το δίκτυο τους ανθρώπους τις ικανότητες τη τεχνολογία, τις δυνατότητες, είναι εμπειρία.

----------


## sv1bjr

Αν υπάρχει περιθώριο, θα ήθελα να παρευρίσκομαι.  ::

----------


## dti

Συνήθως υπάρχουν αρκετές θέσεις που δεν καλύπτονται τελικά.  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

εγω παιδια δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω γιατι θα λειπω ταξιδι.

οποτε ας παρει την θεση μου ο επομενος.

μια φορα ειπα και εγω να ερθω.

----------


## ngia

Ρίξτε μια ματιά σε δυο βασικά για διευθυνσιοδότηση http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=280872

----------


## socrates

Μπράβο ρε Νικήτα! Χαίρομαι γιατί κράτησες την σημείωση αυτή από το προηγούμενο mikrotik workshop και δίνεις σημασία σε όσους δεν κατέχουν τόσο τα δικτυακά.

Μακάρι να σκεφτόντουσαν και άλλοι με αυτον τον τρόπο!

----------


## lambrosk

Θα μπει και σε προχωρημένα , proxying VPNs κλπ? ή τα απλά...?  ::

----------


## big-boo

afto kian to xreiazomai..1 thesi kai gia mena..vasika ase tha ferw skabo apo to spiti  ::

----------


## fotis

Πιστεύω πως δε θα το χάσω αυτή τη φορά!

----------


## jockium

μια θέση και για μένα,εάν υπάρχει...

----------


## spirosco

Μπορειτε να παρακολουθησετε live το fest στη διευθυνση:
http://relay.spirosco.awmn/LiveEvent.htm

----------


## NetTraptor

::  Κατι επαθε... just check...

----------


## NovemberQ

> Μπορειτε να παρακολουθησετε live το fest στη διευθυνση:
> http://10.17.119.190/LiveEvent.htm


"0xC00D1197: Cannot play the file"

Πάνω στο καλό δεν θέλει .... βρώμοΜέρφυ με τους νόμους σου.

----------


## NovemberQ

*ΟΚ* τωρα, μπράβο.

----------


## spirosco

sorry για τις διακοπες παιδες, αλλα μας εκανε κατι κουλα το source pc.
Τωρα πρεπει να εχει στρωσει.

NovemberQ, media player please  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά super… να το κάνουμε ποιο συχνά… αφού λέω να αγοράσω καμιά οθόνη wide…  ::

----------


## spirosco

A ξεχασα να αναφερω πως το fest θα γινει re-broadcast. Το προγραμμα θα ανακοινωθει σε αλλο τοπικ.
Κατι σαν εκπαιδευτικη τηλεοραση  ::

----------


## stafan

> Μπορειτε να παρακολουθησετε live το fest στη διευθυνση:
> http://10.17.119.190/LiveEvent.htm


Ωραία  ::

----------


## spirosco

Διαλειμα να παρει ανασα ο πλωταρχης  ::

----------


## massas9

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Νικήτα και σε όλους όσους βοήθησαν για να γίνει αυτό το workshop!!!
Μπράβο!Μπράβο!Μπράβο!

----------


## nbaltas

εξαιρετικό το σημερινό workshop!!! 

αναγκάστηκα (γιατι μόνο έτσι μπορώ να το περιγράψω) να φύγω κατα τις 4.30 (μετά από 5.5 ώρες!!!!) γιατι ειχα κανονίσει μια δουλειά και ποτέ δεν περίμενα πως θα άντεχε τόσες ώρες πια αυτός ο ήρωας ο Νικήτας να εξηγεί και να εξηγεί και να εξηγεί....

Μεγάλο μπράβο ξανα! Να ξαναγίνει γιατί όσοι δεν ήρθατε πρέπει να το παρακολουθήσετε!

----------


## socrates

Χάλια ήταν! Όσοι ήμασταν εκεί δεν μαθαμε τίποτα σχετικά με το στήσιμο του mikrotik για βέλτιστη απόδοση, τις ουρές - mangling, το torch και τις υπόλοιπες ρυθμίσεις. Χάλια χάλια μην ξανάρθετε!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## panste

Η έκπληξη του Work Shop

Spirosco σε ρόλο guest lecturer με θέμα 

“Traffic shaping και mangling”

----------


## jim

Πολύ καλό το workshop, ευχαρίστω τον Νικήτα και τα άλλα παιδιά για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες που μας έδωσαν  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Περιμένουμε το βίντεο....  ::   ::

----------


## fotis

Εξαιρετικό το workshop πραγματικά, ξεδιπλώθηκε η δύναμη του mikrotik σε πολλά σημεία, όλα όσα χρειάζονται να στηθεί ενας αξιοπρεπής κόμβος και οχι μόνο.

Το μόνο που του έλειπε ήταν κάποια slides & handouts γιατί τα μολύβια είχαν πάρει φωτιά. Μου θύμισε αμφιθέατρο πανεπιστημίου σε φάση ο καθηγητής να λύνει τα ΣΟΣ θέματα..  ::  

+++++ngia

----------


## priestjim

Λόγω ανωτέρας βίας δεν μπόρεσα να παρακολουθήσω αυτό το workshop γι'αυτό γρήηηηγορα τα βίντεο  ::   ::

----------


## Tenorism

Μπράβο. Πάντα τέτοια

----------


## EOS

Νικήτα ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

Ένα πολύ χρήσιμο workshop για όλους!

----------


## NSilver

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο Νικήτα, ο οποίος χωρίς να δείξει κανένα σημάδι κούρασης ή βαρεμάρας συνέχιζε ακάθεκτος να παρουσιάζει, να εξηγεί και να λύνει απορίες!!!

----------


## nikpanGR

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον Νικήτα Τον spirosco και τον Παναγιωτη για την άψογη και κατατοπιστική παρουσίαση. Μπράβο παιδιά , ευχαριστώ.

----------


## johns

Περιμένουμε το βίντεο

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Νικήτα (χαρισματικός ομιλητής με τεράστιες γνώσεις), σε όλη την ομάδα που δούλεψε για το workshop, αλλά και στο ακροατήριο (!) το οποίο παρά το μέγεθός του, δεν βομβάρδισε τον Νικήτα με ερωτήσεις άσχετες προς το θέμα.

----------


## sv1bjr

Συγχαρητήρια Νικήτα, Σπύρο και σε όλη την ομάδα που μόχθησε για την υλοποίηση του τόσο ενδιαφέροντος workshop. Δραστηριότητες σαν και αυτή, δίνουν το στίγμα και προσδιορίζουν την ουσία της ύπαρξης του awmn. Θα περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία το επόμενο...  ::  
Θα ήταν εξαιρετικά ωφέλιμη η παρουσίαση σε power point, αν και αντιλαμβάμομαι το βάρος μιας τέτοιας προσπάθειας. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει είμαι στην διάθεσή σας στην προσπάθεια πραγμάτωσής της.

----------


## stoympio

παιδία συγχαρητήρια κάτι τέτοια σε κάνουνε να αισθάνεσαι ότι είναι χρήσιμο να ανήκεις σε έναν σύλλογο που δείχνει με κάθε τρόπο ότι είναι ζωντανός και πράγματι με κάτι τέτοιες συγκεντρώσεις αισθάνεσαι ότι μπορείς να ξεπεράσεις πολλά εμπόδια και εγώ έχω τα πιο πολλά 
Νικήτα και στα υπόλοιπα παιδιά ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## vmanolis

*ngia* : σταθερή αξία.  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Σημερα στις 20:00 το βραδυ θα μεταδωθει το fest απο τη διευθυνση:
mms://relay.spirosco.awmn/MediaTraining ή http://relay.spirosco.awmn/MediaTraining.htm

Oι απαιτησεις του stream σε bandwith ειναι γυρω στα 750kbits και ειναι σε αναλυση 720x480.

Η διαρκεια του ειναι 4 ωρες.

----------


## Vigor

Εύγε Σπύρο.

Να που μπαίνει ο θεσμός της Εκπαιδευτικής Τηλεόρασης στο AWMN!  ::

----------


## sotiris

Παίζει πολύ καλά, εύγε!!

----------


## pathfinder

Ναι αλλά ειναι broadcast , δεν θα ηταν καλό να γινεί Unicast? δεν εχει σημασια να το βλέπουμε και απο τι μέση!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Εμένα πρώτη φορΆ κόλλησε ο Firefox....  ::  
και αν θέλετε ρίξτε το πουθενά και σφυρίχτε το εδω μέσα να το κατεβάσουμε...  ::

----------

